# Why does his prong slide down?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I know how dumb my question sounds and you'll want to say, your prong slides down because it is too loose.

It is NOT LOOSE though! It is tight, and I do mean, very tight. I *promise* it is on him properly when I first put it on, but after a time, it slides down. 

I have this: (Sprenger, stainless steel, 2.25)











Bailey has rather "slick" fur. Is that my problem or ? It is tight to the point, that once it has worked its way down, I really cannot "pull" or "wriggle" it back up. I have to unhook and rehook it high again.

What am I not understanding? Honestly, I cannot take a prong out or it will be so exceedingly tight. Do I just have too big of prongs or ?

Thank you!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

good question...the prong collar i have does the same thing and i've always wondered why. it is tight, but it still slips and i have to adjust it during walks. i'm looking forward to the answers...sorry i don't have any for you!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Same problem here as well. If I were to take one prong off then I can't actually it because it's too short.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Where do you have it initially positioned?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

GregK said:


> Where do you have it initially positioned?


For me I position it right behind the ears. If I take a prong off then I can't tie it because it's too short but if I leave the one prong on it slides down. Perhaps I need a different size of prong? I'm using large ones. Maybe I should try the medium ones.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you have a back up collar on?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like using the collars with the smaller prongs. They seem to cling better AND much easier to fit with adding and removing a prong to make a small adjustment for better fitting.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the same problem too. I tried removing a link but that made it too small to go around his neck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I used to leave Jax's double ply nylon collar on below the prong. That didn't interfere with the prong and kept it in place. Hers was also tight but she seems to be a "1/2 size" with the medium sized links and the small links didn't go through her hair.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What my trainer told me when I started schutzhund and asked the same question....you don't have it on tight enough. 

I thought I had the prong on really tight as well, but after some practice I learned I did not. It took some getting used to what 'tight' really means and feels like.

With the small (2 mm) link collars I put the collar around the neck with the prongs sticking outward and link it together.

After it is on I can easily slide it around to position it properly on Ilda's neck. 

Then I grasp right where the links attach to the fixed portion of the collar which connects the links to the chain and flip the prongs so they point inwards. Gotta be careful to grasp it in the right spot otherwise it will get twisted.

I've tried it with the medium sized link collars but it's much harder to do.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's either not tight enough or it's set too high (or both I guess). It doesn't *have* to sit right under the dog's ears. Sometimes I put mine there for specific things but it rarely stays *that* high all the time.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Improper leashing. Are you using a shorter working lead and at the head of the dog using the prong to work corrections or are you trailing behind your dog using the prong to slow the dog and help with pulling without training?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. It truly is tight and initially positioned just behind the ears. I'm wondering about trying the next size smaller prong. I hate to throw $35 or more to find out that isn't better, though. Maybe I can ask to borrow one at Obedience Class for part of the class.

GermanShepherds6800, short lead at my side.

Liesje, ok, so you don't get too bothered if it doesn't stay where intially placed? Do you worry about it correcting at the wrong spot of the neck.. ie, trachea? I'm incredibly paranoid about that. (Had a dog 20+ yrs ago that we were taught to use chokers with. I think I hurt that dog's trachea in that training, he almost made strange grunty noises in his later life.. I contribute to my ignorance with that choker.)

Thanks for the idea of putting his flat collar underneath, that could help.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Liesje said:


> It doesn't *have* to sit right under the dog's ears.


 
Exactly! That position should be used only for extreme situations. About mid-neck is just right
.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

I think too much emphasis is placed on trying to keep the collar high up under the chin and behind the ears, and having the collars too tight while being overly concerned about them being too loose.

The collar can be quite loose within reason, the only thing that will keep the collar in the top half of the neck is the angle of the lead. There's no need to garrote the dog or have the collar so ridiculously tight the martingale simply won't work, or is permanently taut and correcting the dog.

I agree entirely with GermanShepherds6800 that improper leashing is a factor. A hand loop or short lead means you can keep your hand and the lead above the head or easily alter the angle of the lead to prevent the collar slipping back. In the case of collars that are being put over the head (sheesh!!) there won't be much adjustment in the sizing and inevitably having a loose collar it's up to the handler to compensate for the equipment. 

I've personally used a 22" collar with a 17" neck and not had the collar keep slipping down by using a hand loop and paying attention to what the lead and collar are doing. It just takes a change in technique and a little practice.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> I've personally used a 22" collar with a 17" neck and not had the collar keep slipping down by using a hand loop and paying attention to what the lead and collar are doing. It just takes a change in technique and a little practice.


And a lag in correction time which could be a big problem.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GregK said:


> Exactly! That position should be used only for extreme situations. About mid-neck is just right .


I'm glad to hear this. When reading about proper fitting, it is said, time and time and time again that it must be HIGH. 



LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> I think too much emphasis is placed on trying to keep the collar high up under the chin and behind the ears, and having the collars too tight while being overly concerned about them being too loose.
> 
> The collar can be quite loose within reason, the only thing that will keep the collar in the top half of the neck is the angle of the lead. There's no need to garrote the dog or *have the collar so ridiculously tight the martingale simply won't work, or is permanently taut and correcting the dog*.
> 
> ...


A trainer at my last class, (not our instructor, but another trainer in the facility) dropped in on class one day with her dog, prong skyhigh, and mentioned mine was too low and I should remove a prong and get it higher. But your statement above is really making me rethink this. I seriously think it is too tight. 

I'll also be working on being much more aware of the other things mentioned.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not a big fan of some of his stuff, but this does show how to fit the prong properly.
Leerburg | How to fit a Prong Collar


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

This in particular is the one I disagree with. There is no way the collar should be that tight. It's pointless even having a martingale on the collar if that's how it's being fitted. He does make a point of showing when the collar is too low down the neck and I agree the placement is too low when walking, but it's an issue which can be addressed with the lead.

Too many people default to this particular picture for fitting, it's simply the view of one trainer and it doesn't make it right. The pressure from the prongs has to come off, otherwise there's no correction. With the exception of Ed and his dominant collar I've never seen a trainer anywhere fit their slip collars or leads that tight either. I'd wonder how tight he fits a flat collar........?


----------

